# Hedgehog show



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

National Exotic Hedgehog Show
26th February 2011

Todwick village hall
Kiveton lane
Todwick
Sheffield
S26 1HJ

12pm till 4pm
11.30am set up for people with tables

Hogs need to be placed for the show to commence at 1.30pm

Show classes to be confirmed nearer the time.

For everyone wanting to enter a hedgehog or two lol, please can you email me with the following info.

Your name
Your hogs name
registration number if registered
Hogs age, sex and colour
can you please also let us know if it is a hog which has come through the rescue.

Competition entry is £3 per hog

[email protected]

all proceeds are donated to the national exotic hedgehog rescue and wildy hog rescue.
we are also looking for anyone else who might like a table at the show, tables are £5 each. looking for craft type tables, maybe cakes ect


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i wish i were nearer! sounds good!


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

you might be ale to find someone on pygmyhogsuk whos travelling down you could get a lift with


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

me too


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

and me :lol2:

more info here: http://www.pygmyhogsuk.com/t12649-show-info-saturday-26th-feb-12-pm-to-4pm


----------



## Millza (Apr 18, 2009)

I wish I could go, its too far away and I work saturdays  boohoo


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

woooo....its getting nearer!! 

I'm driving up from Kent (almost 4 hours each way) or this and will have a spare seat or two!!

I'm looking forward to meeting others with the same interests as me and other cute little hoggies to drool over lol!!

xx


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

bump for this


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

more pics are here: Log in

details of the next show will be out soon and it will be in july so keep an eye out

thanks to every1 who came was a good day and an excellent turn out :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Can we have one nearer me...LOL
you could hire the hall where i work... its huge and the building is big too... toilets, snack bar and seating etc... lovely! LOL
i wanted to go but cannot drive!


----------



## MissyEchelon (Apr 19, 2011)

*RE: English Hedgehog Shows*

I'd love to hear more about other English Hedgehog shows, near and far.
I've only recently got my hedgy, but it seems really hard to find much information on English shows for them. :no1:


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

the next show is Saturday 23rd JULY at WEEDON VILLAGE HALL, NORTHAMPTON. 12-4pm

some more info can be found here: Log in

also lots of other threads on the hog forum about the past shows


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

gutted  every hog show so far has classed with one of the rabbits shows that i'm on the comitee of... i figured summer would be fine as theres only two shows i cant miss ... we will get to one eventually


----------

